
A college student used GPT-3, wrote fake blogposts and ended up at the top of HN - LaSombra
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/16/21371049/gpt3-hacker-news-ai-blog
======
minimaxir
Essentially a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24164470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24164470)

